
What gets flagged on HN and why? - onyva
Is anybody keeping stats on what kind of posts HN mods flag? Just noticed this was flagged after a for some reason https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=23966351
======
ThrowawayR2
Flagging is primarily done by users. Once a sufficient number of flag votes
are accumulated, the article becomes marked as flagged.

------
onyva
Oh I see. Thanks. Considering it got up voted by 40 users it seems, based on
other posts flagged before, anything critical of the USA eventually gets
flagged.

~~~
totetsu
Sometimes it is because the quality of discussion deteriorated

